# Numpty Brock's week



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

*Monday * I've taken him about 25 minute's drive away today because it's empty and I can let him off and unmuzzled to play and you only get half a day most days because his second walk is at night, so a mostly black dog in the dark isn't a great photo, lol

Morning - 
nope, I don't have your hair clip, honest...









Lunchtime - 
This field often has sheep in it, so on lead sniffing


















This field has no sheep and I can see for miles if anyone else is coming, so offlead.

































I think he might want to play...

















Fetch

























Wait









Ok - go fetch









Puddles are to be avoided at all costs









Unless your ball lands in one, then it's ok to slam into it face first









Then some whistle training, which is harder to take photos of, but here's him getting his primula for coming back









And finally the walk back through the field of invisible sheep to my car which is behind those trees









That'll be all of Monday as I need to go shopping, take my son to a club and my next walk is at 9pm and pitch black, lol.

But there should be less of the walk tomorrow as it'll be on lead and more stuff in the house as I'm in all day.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I do love that big happy face, particularly when waiting to play


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks like the handsome lad was having a good time


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Either I have missed them or you don't post them but I don't believe I've ever seen photos of him before. He's lovely!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

rona said:


> I do love that big happy face, particularly when waiting to play





branwen said:


> Looks like the handsome lad was having a good time


He does love being off - but I can only do it a couple of times a week or he gets sore, I'm hoping to build it up a bit and see how he goes.



SLB said:


> Either I have missed them or you don't post them but I don't believe I've ever seen photos of him before. He's lovely!


Lol, I do occasionally post pictures, but not that often no...mostly because I don't actually even know where my camera is.

That's why I thought it might be fun to actually take a week worth of photos - though, they'll all be on my phone because I'm rubbish, lol.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

tabulahrasa said:


> That's why I thought it might be fun to actually take a week worth of photos - though, they'll all be on my phone because I'm rubbish, lol.


I've just posted mine - did it as a video as I have took some videos of them today - hopefully the weather is nice enough for me to film some training with them tomorrow.


----------



## Deb87 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol at the tube of Primula. What a cutie.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Deb87 said:


> Lol at the tube of Primula. What a cutie.


I think he is, lol

Um, I appear to have taken rather a lot of photos today...rofl


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

*Tuesday*

I was going to take photos of him taking his tablets, because he's so good at it and of training, but I found them a bit hard to take...I'll maybe try filming another day instead. There was also a visit from a neighbour and a big bone, but as I didn't want to tell my neighbour that I was doing this, it's missing, lol. There's also not likely to be any pictures of other dogs as I'm working on just walking past them without reacting still.

Oh and some of these are appalling photos, but they're in there for comedy value 

His morning meds










His post-breakfast snooze, and yes he is indeed sucking his bed










What he thinks of me exercising










Until I get more energetic and clearly it's a game


















This is me trying to do crunches, so that on the right that he's resting his head on, that's my chest that I am in fact trying to lift, lol










Ready for a walk










Walking nicely on the way to the fields.










Until he sees something suspicious


















Where I'm walking today










He gets his lead longer for sniffing, while I look at Edinburgh, the Forth Bridge and a rainbow

































He has a bit of a thing about holes, likes to stick his nose right in and have a good sniff, so we do that for a while

























This is the bench they put in last year that he thinks is suspicious and we have to investigate every time we go past -looks pretty normal to me?









I need insurance forms printed, so I stop off at the office - we go there to play offlead sometimes when it's locked up









My sister works there part-time, he likes her, a lot, lol

























He plays while we have a natter - 5 months he's been wearing his muzzle, he still can't work out why he can't pick things up...









Back at home - he lets me know that his cat wants in (we have one each, me and him). The mud on the door is from him asking to get in from the garden, sigh.









Doing the washing

















Slightly less useful, he's stolen a sock and is trying to pretend he has nothing









Desperately hoping my daughter will drop a crumb









Him and my daughter in his crate for a thread on chat, lol









Complaining about me hoovering









'helping'  me sweep









Yes, that is a pile of stolen sweepings on my just hoovered rug, cheers Brock









The look he gave me when he realized I was going to the shop without him









A wee rest before dinner









His evening meds and his supplements 

















And - this is where I walk him at night, as it's close to the walk he had today, but I've not been for that yet, lol


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

You've lost a day.. tomorrow is Wednesday not today! Silly! 

Looks like you've had a busy day.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

SLB said:


> You've lost a day.. tomorrow is Wednesday not today! Silly!
> 
> Looks like you've had a busy day.


Oh aye - hmm, maybe I shouldn't call him a numpty, but me, lol

*sneakily edits*


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

tabulahrasa said:


> Oh aye - hmm, maybe I shouldn't call him a numpty, but me, lol
> 
> *sneakily edits*


:lol: I had to check because if it was Wednesday then I have work tomorrow! Very happy that I don't now


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

He's lovely.  I love his face when he's got his squeezy cheese...he looks like he can't get enough of it, bless him.

I really enjoyed looking at your thread. Will be popping in for tomorrows episode


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

SLB said:


> :lol: I had to check because if it was Wednesday then I have work tomorrow! Very happy that I don't now




I never know what day it is - I worked where my sister does now for my OH, but I convinced him to replace me before I made him move out, lol, so I do some stuff at home and I'm completely lost over days, lol.

It works well for Brock though as on days where I'm not hugely busy I can just mooch about playing with him.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

*Wednesday*...I'm pretty sure this time, lol

I think taking his pills and doing tricks will have to wait till I can persuade a child to film them because I can't do it and use my hands at the same time, lol, I mean I figure things I do every day would be boring if I showed them every day, but I should try once at least
.
I also realized that it's probably light enough from streetlights where I meet my friend to at least get a bad photo of her dog on our night walk before we go up into the fields, so I'll maybe get that tomorrow.

He got my hair clip, again, I put them down beside me to put my hair up, put one in and he's away with it, lol









He spent most of the morning snoring away and I had stuff to do so I just left him to it









We went to a country park today, it's a couple of miles away from the house and really good for varied walks, but it's busy...I ended up only doing a couple of miles because after about the 9th dog, he was just too worked up and it wasn't fun anymore.









Pipes are almost as good as holes 









You know a hill's steep when they put in steps and handrails, lol









I have no idea why he was so interested in this bit as it's almost a cliff, but he was adamant there was something interesting there.

















Dog on a stump...he wouldn't go on the log









Tiny puddle beavers? Really neat dogs leaving discarded sticks?









This was where I was planning to go and then into the woods at the other side, but I'd had enough of dog wrestling by that point.









So I went this way instead, I don't think he was too upset.

















The red on my hands and the broken nails are from trying to keep him still when dogs go past 









After we got home, I went upstairs for five minutes...apparently two teenagers aren't enough to watch him as he went in the bin.









If I put my toy here and sit staring - will someone play with me?









So I made him wait in the other room and hid his toy...Find!

































































Clever boy









He still hasn't grasped the idea of food that's not his, that's my OH eating his dinner...though funnily, he never does it to me, wonder if that's anything to do with the fact that I tell him not to instead of pointing out that he's cute and asking if I can not just give him a wee bit of chicken?  (he gets no wee bits of chicken btw)









Then it was his dark walk and he's asleep again.

I'll clean my phone lense before tomorrow


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like the toy hunt was quite exciting


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

rona said:


> Looks like the toy hunt was quite exciting


Lots of enthusiasm, not much skill pretty much sums it up, lol. I put it under my daughter the next time - it took him about 15 minutes...usually there are more hiding places, but, I emptied the room to decorate and only got as far as an undercoat and so it's still all bare.

Keeps him busy though and much better than him wandering about finding things to steal, which is what he does left to his own devices.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

tabulahrasa said:


> Lots of enthusiasm, not much skill pretty much sums it up, lol. I put it under my daughter the next time - it took him about 15 minutes...usually there are more hiding places, but, I emptied the room to decorate and only got as far as an undercoat and so it's still all bare.
> 
> Keeps him busy though and much better than him wandering about finding things to steal, which is what he does left to his own devices.


It's the taking part that's important 

I recognize that cheeky look with the hair clip  lovely to have a *bit *of a devil in them


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

rona said:


> It's the taking part that's important
> 
> I recognize that cheeky look with the hair clip  lovely to have a *bit *of a devil in them


Well it's not done for any reason other than entertainment and it suits me fine to not have to re-hide it so often, lol, 3 goes can take up half an hour. We only started doing it because he spent huge chunks of his first year having to rest. I still have to watch, it would be a lot easier to just chuck a ball at him, but he pays for it later so I try and tire him out mentally a bit because most of his walks have to be quite sedate, even though he's not. So a few games of that, teaching him tricks and a play with interactive toys every day do it and the odd bone as well, he's not raw fed because he was just too fussy, but I still get bags of bones and the odd chicken carcass from the butcher's.

I could do with a bit less devil most days tbh, lol, he's very good now at giving things back, but I worry about how many things he's actually had that we've not noticed as he's terrible for taking tiny metal things...no MRIs for him, rofl.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

*Thursday*

Not so many photos today, I'm trying not to repeat stuff he does ever day as ...other than walks anyway as I think it would be a bit boring.

I had a Tesco delivery today - that's always fairly interesting...









What I couldn't get photos of was every time I went into the kitchen he jumped up on the couch and hassled the cats (he likes to lick them, they don't like it), and ran back to pretend he'd just been looking at the shopping every time I came back through - the little sneak, lol.

I tried to do some work on the computer - weirdly didn't get as much done as I wanted...









Then a walk in the rain - I just went in the fields near my house again, but right up the back where it's quieter and a longer walk, you can get a couple of miles before it goes back into the busier path.









































He's not so keen on walking in the rain though









and this is him avoiding getting his paws muddy, lol









Then he dries himself for five minutes after we get in (which i did video, but I'll need to try and add tomorrow as it's not uploading properly)

This is my friend's dog, we walk with them pretty much every night

















Short and sweet today, lol

I'm going to the beach tomorrow though, so that might be a bit more interesting and I'll see if I can get my daughter to film stuff as Friday's a half day


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

*Friday*

I can't seem to upload the video, it says it's on photobucket, but then it's not there after it's finished, so still just photos.

My first thing in the morning lean - he say good morning by leaning on my leg and sighing at me, it's very cute.









We walked here, it's about 15 minutes away - though I'm going to the other side of the castle as it's quieter.









See, nice and empty

































Because it's pretty quiet - I took his flexi...I do want to point out though, that that is not his usual harness. I have a really nice fitting one, but it was in a bag in my car.

Yesterday morning my son went off to camp, with the bag and he didn't look inside to empty it, so as well as his clothes he has my good harness, a 50ft longline, a ball, a squeaky toy, a clicker and some bags for picking up poo, rofl.

So I used his bought as an emergency until his nice one arrived harness because he doesn't hare about on his flexi (he only gets a couple of days haring about a week) and I hold him by the collar for other dogs when he would lunge anyway.

So he mostly just sniffs things a bit further away.









That's about as close as he'll go to the water.









He prefers to stay where the sand is dry, lol









But, he can dig his own holes to stick his nose in.

























We went off into the woods behind me here.









Until we got to here









lots of sniffing.

















The path back to the front of the castle









This is why I don't use this beach...also I don't know if it's clear enough, but that dog on the wall walked the whole length like that, it amused me lots.









In the afternoon the cat had a vet's appointment, which obviously Brock didn't go to, but...

I brought him home from the breeder in that carrier, I don't think he'd even fit his head in there now, lol









He spent most of the rest of the day eating a couple of ribs.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

*Saturday*

He likes weekends, everyone else is in too and they let him say hello like this...until I tell them off, lol

















He's got something white on his side and has managed to get it all over my floor - only, I can't find what it is and he's not been anywhere yet! I'm pretty sure dirt just appears on him.









Brock's not allowed on the couch...he's too big and with two teenagers in the house couch space is already a cause of arguments, but he's a complete chancer so you get this instead.

















My OH wanted to come out today and he likes going up in the Pentlands so Brock can be off lead, so I put my boots on and he took ages to get ready, while Brock waited like this, wee shame so it was









This is why we come up here, it's March, massively windy, so just my car in the car park









It's a bit like walking two dogs tbh, lol

















































Playing hide and seek

















































Um...that's not a dog toy (quickly puts it back on the tiny tree)









Because today's the end of the week - I'll try and get soem of his just normal stuff that we do most days, I did some things earlier like his meds and washing, but I'll get some other stuff today. I didn't want to do it every day or it'd just be loads of the same picture, lol.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like he's having loads of fun, Brock too :lol::lol:


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

rona said:


> Looks like he's having loads of fun, Brock too :lol::lol:


It's like being out with a toddler - occasionally we meet proper serious walkers and there's my OH in his wellies jumping in puddles, lol


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

How lovely to see what Brock's got up to, especially love Saturdays photos  He looks so happy!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

*Sunday*

Ok - no walk today, because my OH offered to take him to the work units and play with him and it's the first time in about 6 week I've not had to do a walk...so I accepted, I still took him out at about 9, but missing one was nice.

Also please excuse that it's messier than it usually even is, Sunday involved a fair amount of sitting on the couch watching TV...and then paying for it by cleaning today .

So, I did meds and washing earlier in the week - they're every day, we play find most days as well and I do ten minute wee training sessions with him a few times a day, I haven't put in the ones we're working on now as we're either still at the luring stage or as in the one we're doing most - it's a sequence of commands, so wouldn't be any different in a photo to him doing them individually.

Firstly toys

He has a kong wobbler









and a peg board

























Which for Brock means you can play with the pegs as that's more interesting than the food, lol

















We were playing fetch, but then he decided the cat needed killing instead (toy cat, not real cat obviously, lol)

















Then everything soft gets gathered up while he sucks the toy









He also has normal kongs, but they tend to be kept for when he's being left alone

Training

sit









down (this was a very sloppy one tbf)









dead









bang









touch









spin









Sit, wait, come

































leave

























and this is him all panty after going out with the OH


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> How lovely to see what Brock's got up to, especially love Saturdays photos  He looks so happy!


I've actually quite enjoyed doing it - I'm not really a photo person, as you can tell by how bad they are, lol.

But it's been quite nice just going to myself, hmm actually he does quite a lot in a week as it does make me unhappy that he's on lead most of the time and his walks are at most about 3 miles...I try and make up for that, but I still always feel bad so it's quite nice for me to see what he does actually get to do if you see what I mean.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

tabulahrasa said:


> I've actually quite enjoyed doing it - I'm not really a photo person, as you can tell by how bad they are, lol.
> 
> But it's been quite nice just going to myself, hmm actually he does quite a lot in a week as it does make me unhappy that he's on lead most of the time and his walks are at most about 3 miles...I try and make up for that, but I still always feel bad so it's quite nice for me to see what he does actually get to do if you see what I mean.


Love his Bang face 

He certainly doesn't seem to be missing out on life


----------

